# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Ugly graphic Novel <<BILAL v/s JACKEY>>

## JabbaR

chithrakadha nostalgia perunna aarkelum thudarnnu vaayikkan intrest undel maaaaaaathram adutha week muthal maanyamaya picturise cheyyan shremikkam.. :Smile:  allel  :Scooter:  its just awkward try within ten minutes ,photo taken in mob camera:
Starring:
Sagar Alias Jackey
Bilal Jhon Kurishinkal
Megastar Shivettan
Rozzes annan
Malabari
MHP
etc

----------


## JabbaR

Part 1

----------


## Spunky

kollallo  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Identity

Kollam Jabruuu..Continue  :Laughing:

----------


## maryland

:Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## B I L A L

baaki evde....?

----------


## BangaloreaN

Rozannanum David-um chernnu Shivettane kidnappi.

----------


## Spunky

> Rozannanum David-um chernnu Shivettane kidnappi.



story leak aakunno  :Beee:  evide mods  :Fight1:

----------


## JabbaR

Thanks frends. :Thnku: .apo baki oru kai nokkamm :)

----------


## JabbaR

> Rozannanum David-um chernnu Shivettane kidnappi.


....... :Scooter:

----------


## maryland

thrilling....
suspense aanallo.. :Band:

----------


## veecee

Jabru puliyanalle , kollatto

----------


## baadshahmian

:Clap3:   :Clap3:

----------


## Harry

> Jabru puliyanalle , kollatto


ningalkku oru kallukudiyante role urappichu

----------


## maryland

> ningalkku oru kallukudiyante role urappichu


autodriver aaya kalluudiyan... :Secret:  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## MeoW

kollada jabru kutta.. nee continue  cheyyu

----------


## aslamrazac

super jabbar. keep going

----------


## Harry

@JabbaR second part evide?  :Order:

----------


## Naradhan

Malayalathil ezhuthado koothare .... :Mad: 
BTW ... sambhawam kollam ....  :Good:

----------


## JabbaR

> @JabbaR second part evide?


drishyammmmm effect onnu kaziyatte ennittu verummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. stay tuneddddddddddddd  :Wink:

----------


## JabbaR

> Malayalathil ezhuthado koothare ....BTW ... sambhawam kollam ....


 :Thnku: I can tryyyyyyyyyyyyy in malayaaaaaalam toooo :p

----------


## MHP369

@JabbaR

njanum undo :Mad:

----------


## baadshahmian

> @JabbaR
> 
> njanum undo


 :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## JabbaR

> @JabbaR
> 
> njanum undo


yesssss...yew have marana mass appearenceee  :Band:

----------


## MHP369

> yesssss...yew have marana mass appearenceee


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Harry

> 


chilavu cheyyanam

----------


## MHP369

> chilavu cheyyanam


maranamass aayal cheyyam....like big b intro :Victory:

----------


## B I L A L

ithu nirthiyo...? adutha part ideda @JabbaR....

----------


## JabbaR

> ithu nirthiyo...? adutha part ideda @JabbaR....


sooooooon...ravile eneetu rathri 12 mani vare drishyammm threadil pettu kidakkunnathondu maryyadkku kulikkan polum time kittunnilla, adutha part udane release adikkum..aaarum violent aavaruth..ellarum oooodikkoooo  :Wink:

----------


## B I L A L

> sooooooon...ravile eneetu rathri 12 mani vare drishyammm threadil pettu kidakkunnathondu maryyadkku kulikkan polum time kittunnilla, adutha part udane release adikkum..aaarum violent aavaruth..ellarum oooodikkoooo


2 days time tharam....athinullil ittilel drishyam thread njan pootum....manichitrathazhitu pootum....

----------


## Harry

> yesssss...yew have marana mass appearenceee


 :Search:  ...

----------


## maryland

> sooooooon...ravile eneetu rathri 12 mani vare drishyammm threadil pettu kidakkunnathondu maryyadkku kulikkan polum time kittunnilla, adutha part udane release adikkum..aaarum violent aavaruth..ellarum oooodikkoooo


thakka koottaan thinnaan ithra samayam veno..?  :Flood:

----------


## JabbaR

> thakka koottaan thinnaan ithra samayam veno..?


korachu pani cheythu theerkkan und..oru paadu preshnangal thalakku molil vatta mittu parakkunnu.. ee thread admin delete adikkumpozekkum ellam settle cheythu Njan adutha partumaayi verum,, thoonu pilrannu verum..  :Taz:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> korachu pani cheythu theerkkan und..oru paadu preshnangal thalakku molil vatta mittu parakkunnu.. ee thread admin delete adikkumpozekkum ellam settle cheythu Njan adutha partumaayi verum,, thoonu pilrannu verum..


China Town Lalettan entry orma varunnu...
CB aayirunno..?  :Confused1:

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

ethu kollallooo....

----------


## john1234

jabbar plz continue..

----------


## VSK

bakki konduva..

----------


## Kerala Strikers

super work....thanks..

----------


## john1234

thanks..........

----------


## Spunky

@JabbaR  :Ahupinne:

----------


## maryland

:Helohelo:  :Helohelo:

----------

